# "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"



## dvill (5 Juli 2007)

Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

[edit]ach was soll's... zum Kotzen halt[edit]


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

Der Richter kennt sich wenigsten mit Computern aus:


> Zwar spreche vieles dafür, doch könne es auch anders gewesen sein


So ist das oft, z.B. auch bei ominösen Abo-Anmeldungen.


----------



## News (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

@Aka-Aka:
Ich weiß ja nicht, warum du dein Posting verkürzt hast, aber die Anspielung auf den Münchener RA und seine Kenntnisse in Sachen Raubkopien (wenn es S. war, was man annehmen darf) war eigentlich recht gut


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

Klar war die gut, aber der Richter urteilt ja wie immer ohne Ansehen der Personen, nicht wahr? Und wenn er mal eben meint, die Mehrarbeit, verursacht durch den Angeklagten, sei "Missbrauch der Justiz" von Seiten des Staatsanwalts, nun ja, dann hat er halt mal eben eine interessante Wahrnehmung der Realität. In meiner Berufspraxis lerne ich öfters solche Leute kennen, nur sind die wenigsten Richter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

wenn aber 5200 0,004% der Geschädigten wären, wären alle Deutschen mehr als einmal betroffen 
0,004% = 0,00004 --> 5200/0,00004 --> 130.000.000
Ich nehme mal an, dass 0,4% gemeint waren - immerhin noch --> 1,3 Millionen
wenn davon 5% zahlen würden á 84 Euro --> 6,5 Millionen Euro


> Nach Einschätzung des als Zeugen befragten Polizeibeamten haben – ausgehend von den Rechnungsnummern – etwa 0,004 Prozent der Kunden Strafanzeige gestellt. Wie viele Rechnungen tatsächlich bezahlt worden seien, könne er indes nicht sagen.


Wenn er so ermittelt, wie er rechnet, hmm


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

Gemeint war wahrscheinlich, dass nur 0,004% aller Anzeigen von Behörden bearbeitet werden, die das Internet verstehen und Lust haben, sich um den Fall ernsthaft kümmern zu wollen.

Damit ist dann die baldige Einstellung der Verfahren absehbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

Das deckt sich ja mit dem gemeinsamen Kenntnisstand von Verteidiger und ermittelndem Beamten. 





> Er ging außerdem davon aus, dass die anderen Verfahren demnächst eingestellt würden; *ein Kenntnisstand, den der Ermittlungsbeamte teilte.*


Wie im editierten posting schon erwähnt: ich hoffe, dass der Beamte *nicht* seinen *Kenntnisstand* mit dem Anwalt *teilt*, sondern allenfalls seine *Einschätzung*.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

Ich fände gut, wenn der Beamte den Kenntnisstand des Anwalts teilen würde. Das brächte die Rechtspflege ein gutes Stück voran.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: "Wird üblicherweise eingestellt"*

So herum sehr wohl - nur wäre der dann noch Anwalt?


----------

